
James Cameron at Caltech: The Science of Pandora - gr366
http://news.discovery.com/space/james-cameron-at-caltech-the-science-of-pandora.html
======
klochner
I was excited until I realized it wasn't about the music service.

------
tophat02
I've never heard watched him speak before this. It's cool because you can tell
he's a genuine geek at heart.

